# Weird SHARP & DOHME BALTIMORE MD. base-embossed



## Telegraph (Aug 3, 2016)

I was wondering if this was a common example of a SHARP & DOHME BALTIMORE MD. medicine? 

It looks like an early threaded, tooled top, possibly the lip is ground? Base-embossed. Just dug it last weekend.

Comments appreciated.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forums. Doesn't look all that old but S & D are not ancient. The lip doesn't appear ground, I'd say early 1900.
Jim


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 4, 2016)

Lip is not ground but it is hand finished...similar to the screwtops you see on a lot of the earlier 1910's ketchups.  I would date this 1910-1920.  I've seen these with an aluminum dose cap. Fairly common.


----------



## Telegraph (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for the additional info!


----------

